# any electricians??



## growah? (Feb 28, 2006)

I saw once how you can use one of those vanity bar light strips like you use in a bathroom as a fixture for CFLs. I can't find the post anymore after hours of searching and Im wondering if anyone knows how to do this? 

The fixture have 3 wires that hook directly into the wires in your wall, but I want to hook it up to an outlet instead so I can use it in my cab. I am planning to use y connectors so that I can use 8 bulbs instead of 4-- they are all 20w cfls. I know I know cfls suck but its my first grow and im dumb. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated. 

I think I can just use a 15 amp 3 prong extension cord and some wire nuts am I right? 
thanx


----------



## Mutt (Feb 28, 2006)

If you don't know much about wiring then get whats called a replacement chord. they are color coded.

White to White
Black to Black
Green to Green

A lot of the cheap fixtures only have 2 wires (white and black) so cap off the green then plug into a GFI outlet or surge protector with a trip reset breaker switch on it. Insulate the wires well. smoke alarm and when pluggin in for the first time do not touch the fixture.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 1, 2006)

*whats up growah? last grow i put together 2 of those bathroom light strips. its easy to wire them. just mach the wires together which goes black to black, white to white, and green to ground. use the outdoor heavy duty 3 prong orange extension cords, and get some wire caps. here are a few pics of the one i built. *


----------



## Mutt (Mar 1, 2006)

perfect dude. pics worth a thousand words. Thanks B. Grunt.


----------



## growah? (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh man. You saved me brother's grunt. Thanks man.


----------

